# Setting up a quarantine tank



## deebtee (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a bit new with salt water and I've learned that it definitely takes time and patience. I made the mistake of buying a bunch of saltwater fish and adding them to a small 15 gallon. All my fish died. I had no quarantine tank at the time but I've now upgraded to a 55 gal and made a sump out of the 15 gal. I've had a damsel for about two months now and just transferred it to the 55 gal. I want to set up my quarantine tank and do things the right way this time but I don't know what I need.

So far, I have a 10 gal tank I plan to use as a quarantine tank. Regarding a filter, I only have the Aqueon filter that I was using for the damsel before I transferred it. Would that be sufficient? 

I have a hydrometer that I've been using to check my salt levels. What does the salt level need to be in the Q tank? Any other advice is greatly appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Reguarding Salinity, it would all depend on what you plan on using the QT for, Hyposalinity or Meds? the filter you have chosen will be fine. You should put in 1-2" pvc pieces for the fish to hide in, and a powerhead for some water movement. You don't need rock and you don't need sand and you don't need light. Test to make sure your water parameters are good, and you may add fish. As far as salinity, Hypo will go down to 1.009. But for normal SW Fish Only Tanks, your salinity may be anywhere from 1.017 to 1.027. When running the tank with medication be sure there is no carbon being run in the filter, clean the filter out every couple of days. After you are done with the Meds, be sure to run Carbon for a few weeks to remove the meds you put in there.


----------



## deebtee (Oct 30, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Reguarding Salinity, it would all depend on what you plan on using the QT for, Hyposalinity or Meds? the filter you have chosen will be fine. You should put in 1-2" pvc pieces for the fish to hide in, and a powerhead for some water movement. You don't need rock and you don't need sand and you don't need light. Test to make sure your water parameters are good, and you may add fish. As far as salinity, Hypo will go down to 1.009. But for normal SW Fish Only Tanks, your salinity may be anywhere from 1.017 to 1.027. When running the tank with medication be sure there is no carbon being run in the filter, clean the filter out every couple of days. After you are done with the Meds, be sure to run Carbon for a few weeks to remove the meds you put in there.


Well, this is my first time using a quarantine tank so I don't really know how to go about this. I got the basics down--your advice really helped. I don't plan to medicate the fish in the QT, but rather put a new fish in there before I release it into my display tank. Is there a need to medicate fish before putting it in the display tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No need to medicate unless there is something wrong with the fish. Thus the need for a QT, you are putting them in there for observations, before going into the main DT. You want them in there for 4-6 weeks to observe. Making sure they are not carrying any bugs with them.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dude good move on the qt. I learned the hard way on that one. Almost lost a flame angel and infected my other fish. I have just a small 10 gallon tank with some plastic decorations that are easy to clean and provide cover. Also I have a little 150 gph power head in there, a heater, a thermometer, regular old hood light that I had laying around (mostly just to cover the tank) and the aqueon power filter that came with my tank kit. When I set it up I matched my display tank conditions as closely as possible. If you're dealing with a sick fish you may need to adjust the salinity, add meds or whatever but if you're just getting new fish its mostly to make sure they're ok, get them eating and so on. It gives you an opportunity to give that fish special attention without competition and let them adjust. Also I would warn you I had to change like 2.5 gallons every 12 hours or 5 every day to keep good water quality. This was mostly due to the antibacterial stuff I was using killing any biologic filter but also its a small tank and the water gets polluted quickly. Just make sure you watch your water quality. Good luck with the fish!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cocolodecorazon (Feb 6, 2013)

*Trying to do the right thing*

I have been cycling my 60 gal tank for about 5 weeks now. Used live sand, no coral. Using canopy lights T8/15W. Last readings were as follow: SG= 1.025, PH = 8.2, Amonia, Nitrates and Nitrites = 0. I bought 3 damsels that have been living in the tank for about two weeks. I also inherited 1 spotted blenny and 2 hermit crabs from a friend whose tank was leaking. I am venturing that the cycling process is complete so today I set up a 10G QT using water from the bigger tank. The QT is running a HOB filter, heater, power head and another canopy light T8/15W. I ran the small carbon bag that came with the filter in the filter of my bigger tank for about 2 weeks and today added a small amount of bio-spira to the tank. I think that I am ready to add my first group of fish to the tank. I am thinking 2 clown fish and 1 blue hippo tang. Just looking for an opinion on the hole thing.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Numbers look in line. You didn't mention a skimmer. Once you start adding fish to that tank, your Nitrates numbers are gonna be tough to keep in line.


----------



## cocolodecorazon (Feb 6, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> Numbers look in line. You didn't mention a skimmer. Once you start adding fish to that tank, your Nitrates numbers are gonna be tough to keep in line.


Don't have a skimmer. Figured since I dont have any coral I don't need it. How much of a difference will it make on the parameters and what would be the best to get? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

One rated for twice your water volume. I can supply links, if you tell me if your looking at a hang on back or a sump. The skimmer removes the nutrients from the water column before they can build up. A mechanical filter cna't get these out of the water. They grow bacteria, and soon will build up and create a nitrate issue.


----------

